# Complete Yellow Liberty Theme?



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

Been looking for a theme to change all green to the standard liberty yellow. Is it out there?


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I haven't seen one yet. Check my thread here in theme's every now and then as I plan to keep it up-to-date. And if you happen to find one before me let me know and ill add it.

Tapatalk using DROIDX my from sent.


----------



## warfront1 (Nov 8, 2011)

+ 1 on this, dying for a classic liberty yellow full theme


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll try and do it not too far in the future. Do you want me to use the aosp themed camera icon on the blur icon?


----------



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow that'd be great. AOSP icon is more desireable to me personally.


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

SimoX said:


> Wow that'd be great. AOSP icon is more desireable to me personally.


Yeah, I'll start working on it Sunday night


----------



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

Sweet. Can't wait to se the finished product. I realized something though. When you press an icon, say the browser icon, it changes to the exact icon I want.


----------



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

Hows it coming?


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

warfront1 said:


> + 1 on this, dying for a classic liberty yellow full theme


Kejar said on twitter that he's adding an option called "liberty colors" to his next release of Liberty for the DX. It adds the option to theme icons/statusbar/framework to whatever color you want. He's even taking requests for colors. Don't have the link handy, but you can look it up on twitter.


----------



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

kennyfool said:


> Kejar said on twitter that he's adding an option called "liberty colors" to his next release of Liberty for the DX. It adds the option to theme icons/statusbar/framework to whatever color you want. He's even taking requests for colors. Don't have the link handy, but you can look it up on twitter.


Sounds great.


----------

